# Change Residency from a Town to Boston?



## Tony8345 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am applying for CSE for the first time and I have a question regarding changing residential preference. I have lived in Boston at an off campus location for the last two years, however, my residency is still in Billerica, MA. I have been trying to seek out whether it is best to avoid claiming residency in Boston and to keep my residency in a large town. I would like to work in Boston and it would seem like there would be a greater chance to get hired because it's a larger department. I have also heard that the large minority population and veteran population places residents pretty low even if they score high. I am currently in the National Guard but I do not have veteran status. 

At this point I would be happy getting hired anywhere in MA. 
Does anyone have any insight in changing residency from a town to Boston. Would I be shooting myself in the foot by changing my residency to Boston? Thanks.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You should have done that a year ago. You need one solid documented year in residency to claim the prefernce. Right now it is s moot point unless you can show utility bills and RMV address change to Boston.

Yes, Boston would be better as when they hire, they hire a large class. Your town will not hire a 100 plus member class, so Boston is the better choice.


----------



## Tony8345 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you for the response. I have copies of utility bills both recent and ones that date back a year along with my lease for both years. I never changed my RMV address to Boston because I do not own a vehicle. So my old address in Billerica is still on my license. I believe I have to make the change at city hall, but is there any chance they will allow me to claim residency with just the utility bills and lease? If not, can I go to the RMV and make this change and get a paper copy of my new license and go to city hall?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I think you might be OK. Check with MA HRD.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Tony8345 said:


> Thank you for the response. I have copies of utility bills both recent and ones that date back a year along with my lease for both years. I never changed my RMV address to Boston because I do not own a vehicle. So my old address in Billerica is still on my license. I believe I have to make the change at city hall, but is there any chance they will allow me to claim residency with just the utility bills and lease? If not, can I go to the RMV and make this change and get a paper copy of my new license and go to city hall?


You must live in Boston for one year PRIOR to the test and be able to document it. You may have residency under CS law but you should check with a detective at the BPD recruit investigation unit. I spoke to one guy who works there (Det. Williams) about a month ago as he was checking on a recruit that lived in the town I work in. He seemed like a knowledgeable source who can asist you.


----------



## Tony8345 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you for the link USMCMP. I did not realize I could change my address online but now I have made the change. I may contact MA HRD and may check with BPD recruit investigation. Judging by the standards listed on application, I qualify as a resident of Boston. I'm not sure if I should look any deeper then what's stated on the application as I have paperwork (lease and utility bills that date back a full year), so it makes sense to just claim Boston as my residence. I'll put what is stated in the CSE application:

A "resident" is a person who has lived in the same city or town for the full year before the date of the examination. For example, if the examination date were April 27, 1996, .you would have to live in a single city or town from April 27, 1995, to April 26, 1996, to claim residency.

Your residence, for the purpose of civil service law, is the place where you actually lived and intended as your permanent home. A temporary living place, such as a summer cottage, a school dormitory, a relative's or friend's house or apartment, etc., is not a residence.
If you live at college during the school year, you may claim as your permanent residence that place where you reside during the rest of the year. 
If you were in the military, please refer to the Residency Preference Claim Info For Military Personnel available on the HRD website. 
If you move to another city or town at any time during the year before the examination, you do not qualify for residency preference in any city or town.


----------

